# Hey guys



## no-worries88

hey guys,im mark, 22 yrs old, 6ft 3", 13 stone,been training throughout my teens but really kicked it up a gear during the past 2 years.

Have thought of beginning steroids,but dont know which,how,what,when etc lol.

Would like to get to 15 stone in the next 12 months,with or without steroids.


----------



## cellaratt

welcome to the forum...


----------



## LeeB

welcome - im sure youll find lots of useful advice and encouragement!


----------



## no-worries88

LeeB you look [email protected]*king awesome


----------



## LeeB

awww shucks!! youll make me blush!

theres much better than me lurking on here mate! like i say.. plenty top advice available!


----------



## no-worries88

ha,well im sure ill enjoy my time here.

i know the deal,no asking for sources etc, but it steroids-direct . com legit or a scam?cheers guys


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Welcome fella and good luck with your goals.


----------



## howiepage

Welcome Mate .. and good luck!


----------



## Guest

aye, welcome mate, do not hesitate to ask any questions.


----------



## JPLondon

Hey fellas,

I am new to the forum and would like some tips from everyone if possible. You lot seem to know what your on about. I am going to start my first cycle of steds soon and am thinking of the following but dont really have a cycle plan as yet. Am planning on taking DBOL, and deca followed by nova and clomid. Can anyone suggest amounts to take and for how long to get good gains. I am 6ft and quite thin, but been going to the gym for about 3 years and really need to make some gains.

Cheers


----------



## newton296

I'm new to this site and was wondering if anyone has started a scammers list?

for example,

Thaiger Pharma

is this link fake or real ? they have some good looking packaging and products . even pretty good prices . don't get me wrong , I'm not asking if thaiger products are good, just if this web site that claims to sell thaiger is real . or is it just someone pretending to be associated with thaiger.

they only accept western union . not a good sign to me.


----------

